# برنامج Microsoft Project Professional 2010 x86



## بن دحمان (24 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/tyx6we4
http://ifile.it/an29q4i


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و الى حضرتك كتاب الشرح للبرنامج 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201040.html#post1665308


----------



## ahmedafatah (26 مايو 2010)

يا ريت لو في امكانية أخي الكريم يتم الرفع علي موقع أخر


----------



## zain alaabden (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m7mud3bdelrady (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abdoo_farra (8 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## odwan (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم


----------



## mmi_arch (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم 
هل البرنامج مفعل أم مرفق معه التفعيل؟؟؟


----------



## بن دحمان (17 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج مرفق معه التفعيل


----------



## اي واحد (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود ممتاز تشكر عليه تحياتي


----------



## خضر سالم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جاري التحميل


----------



## ودالزاكي (13 يناير 2011)

نرجو رفع الجزء الاول علي برنامج آخر

لك شكري


----------



## Jamal (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## samour (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا ولكن اللينكات مش شغاله ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wagih khalid (9 يوليو 2011)

الملفات غير موجوده ارجو المتابعه


----------



## wagih khalid (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل يا هندسه


----------



## مهندس مدثر (4 مايو 2012)

ياجماعه الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير والله انا تعبت وحفيت ورا البحث عن برنامج MS Project سواء كان نسخه 2007 او 2010 او انشالله نسخه 1901 المهم انا افتش عن هذا البرنامج ومافي مالقيتو وكل الروابط المنزله علي المنتدي غير شغاله ,, واحد لقيتو شغال وطلع باللغه البرازيليه ,, افيدوني افادكم الله لو واحد عندو البرنامج ياريت يدينا الرابط


----------

